# H4H Teams



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

I've dropped the ball on this one, but traditionally we have a north south battle at some of our BIGGER meets. 

To save trying to split the teams.
I'll do a random draw if enough people enter. First person to add their name below is opposite captain. 

As always. £10 to enter. Winning team keep the wallet in their pocket. Losers pop their £10 on just giving got H4H. 

Let's we of we can't get at least 20 people. 

Will drop lowest score form each team. Highest Total stableford points being the winners. 

1. Papas1982


----------



## JamesR (Oct 6, 2021)

]I've dropped the ball on this one, but traditionally we have a north south battle at some of our bugger meets.

To save trying to split the teams.
I'll do a random draw if enough people enter. First person to add their name below is opposite captain.

As always. £10 to enter. Winning team keep the wallet in their pocket. Losers pop their £10 on just giving got H4H.

Let's we of we can't get at least 20 people.

Will drop lowest score form each team. Highest Total stableford points being the winners.

1. Papas1982
2. Jamesr


----------



## AAC (Oct 6, 2021)

JamesR said:



			]I've dropped the ball on this one, but traditionally we have a north south battle at some of our bugger meets.

To save trying to split the teams.
I'll do a random draw if enough people enter. First person to add their name below is opposite captain.

As always. £10 to enter. Winning team keep the wallet in their pocket. Losers pop their £10 on just giving got H4H.

Let's we of we can't get at least 20 people.

Will drop lowest score form each team. Highest Total stableford points being the winners.

1. Papas1982
2. Jamesr
		
Click to expand...

3. AAC (southern softie)


----------



## AAC (Oct 6, 2021)

JamesR said:



			]I've dropped the ball on this one, but traditionally we have a north south battle at some of our *bugger* meets.

To save trying to split the teams.
I'll do a random draw if enough people enter. First person to add their name below is opposite captain.

As always. £10 to enter. Winning team keep the wallet in their pocket. Losers pop their £10 on just giving got H4H.

Let's we of we can't get at least 20 people.

Will drop lowest score form each team. Highest Total stableford points being the winners.

1. Papas1982
2. Jamesr
		
Click to expand...

Have put my name down but will skip the buggering if thats ok


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm in Dave


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Jamesr
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Jamesr
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Jamesr
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2021)

In 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27

(Sorry I’m advance for the team that ends up with me 😬)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. SILH


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27 
14. Paperboy


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27

(Sorry I’m advance for the team that ends up with me 😬)
		
Click to expand...

Don't fret Jon...the lowest score gets dropped from each team


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't fret Jon...the lowest score gets dropped from each team

Click to expand...

Ah yes! Missed that! No problem then 🥳


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. Paperboy
15. SILH


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. Paperboy
15. SILH
		
Click to expand...

16. Whereditgo


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. Paperboy
15. SILH
16. Chrisd


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

Good job so far guys. Apologies in advance. I managed to score a gross 78 or 14 today. So whoever is in my team. You're screwed!


----------



## petema99 (Oct 6, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. Paperboy
15. SILH
16. Chrisd
17. petema99


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. Paperboy
15. SILH
16. Chrisd 
17. Smiffy


----------



## Twire (Oct 7, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. Paperboy
15. SILH
16. Chrisd
17. Smiffy 
18. petema99
19. Twire


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 7, 2021)

1. Papas1982 (C)
2. Jamesr(C)
3. AAC
4. Swingalot
5. SteveW86
6. Imurg
7. PhiltheFragger
8. Dando
9. Liverpoolphil
10. BiM
11. DeanoMK
12 Old Skier
13. Aztecs27
14. Paperboy
15. SILH
16. Chrisd
17. Smiffy
18. petema99
19. Twire
20. Whereditgo

Updated list


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice work everyone. 

Teams full. 
Will do the draw after golf 👍🏻


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Nice work everyone.

Teams full.
Will do the draw after golf 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

How did this finish up ?


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			How did this finish up ?
		
Click to expand...

This could be embarrassing


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2021)

Haha. 

The drinking after Camberley may have stopped a draw being made.  

I will assign all the players numbers this evening and get James to do a blind draw (will forward players numbers prior to Rich prior to that). And we will see how it goes. 

Can people post their scores as and when they can.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2021)

I’ve prepared my victorious captain’s speech
(30 points for me)


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Haha. 

The drinking after Camberley may have stopped a draw being made.  

I will assign all the players numbers this evening and get James to do a blind draw (will forward players numbers prior to Rich prior to that). And we will see how it goes. 

Can people post their scores as and when they can.
		
Click to expand...

 I have all the cards Dave to ensure a fair draw. 😆 Assume it is Blackmoor scores ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			I have all the cards Dave to ensure a fair draw. 😆 Assume it is Blackmoor scores ?
		
Click to expand...

Ok Rich. If you take mine n James out. GIve em a shuffle. 

@JamesR do you want cards 1-9 or 10-18?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok Rich. If you take mine n James out. GIve em a shuffle.

@JamesR do you want cards 1-9 or 10-18?
		
Click to expand...

1 to 9 please 🤞


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

I assume you want to name and shame ? 😆


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			I assume you want to name and shame ? 😆
		
Click to expand...

Of course.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Team JamesR

JamesR 30
SteveW 33
Old Skier 25
Chrisd 30
SILH 28
Paperboy 16
Twire 25
Liverpoolphil 31
Philthefragger 30
Petema 36

Team Papas1982

Papas1982 20
Imurg 30
BlueinMunich 31 *Paid*
Aztecs27 29
DeanoMK 30
Wherditgo 33
Swingalot 25
Smiffy 18
Dando 36 *Paid*
AAC 25


Just 7 points between the team but the winners are Team JamesR 284 - 277. 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ignore that. 
Just seen Simon's score 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2021)

I’d like to thank myself, my team & god. But mainly myself👏👏👏 i feel like captain Stricker…
well done boys


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2021)

A proud victory!


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’d like to thank myself, my team & god. But mainly myself👏👏👏 i feel like captain Stricker…
well done boys
		
Click to expand...

 It did all come down to the Captains. Did Dave let himself down, his family, everyone that knows him ....


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’d like to thank myself, my team & god. But mainly myself👏👏👏 i feel like captain Stricker…
well done boys
		
Click to expand...

Superbly managed team James!

Papas will go down in history as the forums Harrington  😖


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Superbly managed team James!

Papas will go down in history as the forums Harrington  😖
		
Click to expand...

I won my first two bouts thanks gents 🤣🤣

Next year I'll have us drawn properly, not some shady draw 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2021)

I didn't vote for him....
#notmycaptain


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2021)

I hope you all have a lovely time at Ascot next year for the extra day. 

Best greens around I heard!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			It did all come down to the Captains. Did Dave let himself down, his family, everyone that knows him ....
		
Click to expand...

Dave who?? 😉


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Dave who?? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Dave Faldo Harrington Clarke Papas to give him his full name


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Dave Faldo Harrington Clarke Papas to give him his full name
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to 
Chris Ulrich Norman ......... 😬


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			As opposed to
Chris Ulrich Norman ......... 😬
		
Click to expand...

Terry?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2021)

Donation made.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2021)

Even when I play poorly I find myself on the winning team and so all my Camberley swag remains in my wife’s purse 🙄🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2021)

Half of my 18 points were accrued on 3 holes...🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2021)

All losers can make their donations on the justgiving site in my signature, and claim gift aid if they are a tax payer. You are not receiving anything for your donation other than stick from the winners.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2021)

richart said:



			Team JamesR

JamesR 30
SteveW 33
Old Skier 25
Chrisd 30
SILH 28
Paperboy 16
Twire 25
Liverpoolphil 31
Philthefragger 30
Petema 36

Team Papas1982

Papas1982 20 *Paid*
Imurg 30 *Paid*
BlueinMunich 31 *Paid*
Aztecs27 29 *Paid*
DeanoMK 30 *Paid*
Whereditgo 33 *Paid*
Swingalot 25 *Paid*
Smiffy 18
Dando 36 *Paid*
AAC 25 *Paid*


Just 7 points between the team but the winners are Team JamesR 284 - 277. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Could everyone try and settle their *'loses' *by end of week if they could, as I am hoping to finalise the Justgiving site at the weekend.

Many thanks to everyone that supported the match and with gift aid will have raised well over £100 for the charity.


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2021)

i am available on a free transfer for next years event


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			i am available on a free transfer for next years event
		
Click to expand...

I'll pay a tenner to move......oh, hold on, that doesn't really work...


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 11, 2021)

Paid 👍🏻


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2021)

Just four more losers to pay. Keep donations coming.


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'll pay a tenner to move......oh, hold on, that doesn't really work...

Click to expand...

the other team with counter with £20 to send you back!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 14, 2021)

richart said:



			Just four more losers to pay. Keep donations coming.

Click to expand...

You mean 3.


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2021)

Now 2.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 15, 2021)

Paid


----------

